# Impossible d'installer iOS 6.1 car message dit pas connecté



## CSP+ (25 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Je ne peux pas installer iOS 6.1 par OTA sur mon iPad2 car j'ai une boite de dialogue qui me dit "impossible de vérifier la mise à jour car vous n'êtes pas connecté à internet".

Je suis pourtant bien connecté à internet car je reçois les tweets, Game Center fonctionne je peux jouer en ligne et je peux surfer avec Safari?


----------



## lineakd (25 Février 2013)

@csp+, branche ton ipad à une prise électrique et connecte toi à ton réseau wifi.


----------



## CSP+ (25 Février 2013)

lineakd a dit:


> @csp+, branche ton ipad à une prise électrique et connecte toi à ton réseau wifi.



Tu veux dire que je dois brancher mon iPad à une prise électrique pour "forcer" iOS à effectuer la mise à jour?

J'ai remarqué depuis trois rechargements que lorsque je branche l'iPad à une prise électrique, le voyant trafic de ma NeufBox ne signale aucun trafic alors qu'avant lorsque je branchais il y avait du trafic (c'était iCloud).
J'ai vérifié si la sauvegarde était effectuée et iCloud me signale que la sauvegarde à été faite mais 20 minutes après le branchement à la prise?


----------



## CSP+ (12 Mars 2013)

Réglé.


----------



## lineakd (12 Mars 2013)

@csp+, comment as tu règlé ton problème?


----------



## CSP+ (13 Mars 2013)

lineakd a dit:


> @csp+, comment as tu règlé ton problème?


 
Juste avant de faire ce que tu m'as dit, j'avais vérifié une dernière fois si j'avais toujours le probleme et je ne sais pas pourquoi mais iOS m'avait enfin affiché que la dernière mise à jour est disponible.Par contre comme je l'avais indiqué dans un autre sujet j'avais également un probleme pour installer des mises à jour d'apps (ça prenait 10minutes pour s'installer) et cette installation de dernière version d'iOS a mis 8 heures (véridique).Peut-etre que si avant j'avais éteint et redemarré l'iPad j'aurais reglé ces deux problemes d'installation.Toujours est-il que maintenant je n'ai plus de probleme.


----------

